# Women´s Expedition Trips



## landerson (Mar 28, 2014)

Check out a new FaceBook group I started https://www.facebook.com/groups/640205156015086/ . It is a social media location for meeting like-minded women who like to do expedition boating. Check out the cost-shared trip I will be doing in northern Mexico.


----------

